# Is Little Guy banned ?



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2017)

WTF happened ? 
Anybody ?


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2017)

fuck its quiet in here

may as well ask Wilson, at least he listens to me sincerely


----------



## SheriV (Apr 26, 2017)

idk- and Im too lazy to check


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2017)

.... I remember something, refused to pay DRSE protection fee


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> .... I remember something, refused to pay DRSE protection fee
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



DRSE is a defunct club with no bite, just sayin...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> DRSE is a defunct club with no bite, just sayin...



Old news old boy. Don't forget your Metamucil 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## 45PRs (Apr 27, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Old news old boy. Don't forget your Metamucil
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



Two scoops a day!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2017)

cube789 said:


> WTF happened ?
> Anybody ?



If I remember correctly LG got whacked for selling second rate gears to members and not paying his Jew fees to Prince


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> If I remember correctly LG got whacked for selling second rate gears to members and not paying his Jew fees to Prince
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>


Well shit we've all been guilty of that at one time or another 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2017)

cube789 said:


> WTF happened ?
> Anybody ?



post his exact username and I will check.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 27, 2017)

Prince said:


> post his exact username and I will check.


Was 

LG

Or

_LG_

Me thinks



Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 27, 2017)

little guy

years ago

trump is god


----------



## 45PRs (Apr 28, 2017)

All praise the great lord Trump!


----------



## Intense (Apr 28, 2017)

What about little wing? didn't she have some sort of a melt, my memory is shit.


----------



## 45PRs (Apr 28, 2017)

Intense said:


> What about little wing? didn't she have some sort of a melt, my memory is shit.



SFW was banging SheriV, cat fight ensued, and now LW is no longer with us.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2017)

45PRs said:


> SFW was banging SheriV, cat fight ensued, and now LW is no longer with us.



Was it e-banging? Or a real life romantic encounter?


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Watson (Apr 29, 2017)

Intense said:


> What about little wing? didn't she have some sort of a melt, my memory is shit.



she got so old and haggard her clit fell off, then her pussy got so dry the two sides grew together...........ahahah just kidding, she was like that anyway!

never could stand that whinging, whining old bitch!


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 29, 2017)

45PRs said:


> All praise the great lord Trump!




all praise the great lord trump

trump luv

trump is god


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> all praise the great lord trump
> 
> trump luv
> 
> trump is god



Welcome back Charlie


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 1, 2017)

^^^^ You look flat homie


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

Watson said:


> she got so old and haggard her clit fell off, then her pussy got so dry the two sides grew together...........ahahah just kidding, she was like that anyway!
> 
> never could stand that whinging, whining old bitch!





Well tell us how you really feel


----------



## DrDiesel (Oct 12, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2017)

Intense said:


> What about little wing? didn't she have some sort of a melt, my memory is shit.



I got sick of people being racist cunts like it was the new cool for square kids.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2017)

Intense said:


> Well tell us how you really feel



So is Watson the forum's newest angry virgin most likely to turn shooter or what?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 20, 2017)

Been looking at old threads and you know what killed this place??? Religion and politics. Fuckiing threads are enough to make a person puke. Less that and more porn and we're good.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2017)

Little Wing said:


> So is Watson the forum's newest angry virgin most likely to turn shooter or what?



His anus is well worn. I heard he had prolapse surgery


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 21, 2017)

lol. He better watch it or I'll have him kidnapped and get some guys with a donkey to tuck that back in for him while you impregnante his daughters.


----------

